# front tire conversion? (2N)



## Fredneck

my 2N came with nice new front AG tires. for the most part, all i do with it is mow my lawn, and those tires are cutting the lawn pretty badly on any tight turn.

can i just shave down the corners of the center ribs to stop this, or do i need to go to a different tire and wheel setup? if the latter, are there suitable wheels i can just bolt on, or does this change require more than just swapping wheels and tires?


----------



## 82corvette

You can probably put turf tires on it. I had a customer put radial car tires on his 8N for mowing.


----------



## Fredneck

did that require a change of wheels, or no?


----------



## pogobill

From what I've seen, it seems that a lot of guys switch out their hubs with ones from an 8N then they have a few more options for tire and wheel combinations.
Just curious, are your wheels 4 x 19 ? If so, you might want to check out your local motorcycle shop and see if they have any junk tires that are that size and would fit your rims, they may just give them to you... you'll need a tube I suspect, but it may just work. It costs nothing to check!


----------



## Fredneck

they're 6 x 16 

am i reading your reply right, bill? 8Ns and 2Ns use different front wheel/hub setup?


----------



## pogobill

Hey Fredneck,
If your tractor is original, it should have 4 x 19 on it. Other than that, the 9N and then the 2N both came with the large center hole in the front and rear rims. The 8N switched to the smaller hub. Maybe you already have the smaller hub on your tractor!?!	

9N 2N








8N


----------



## Fredneck

thanks bill. i should clarify - the _tires_ are 6.00 x 16. i see no markings on the rims, although i didn't look that close yet. they're definitely the large center hole. is a 6x16 tire something that could go on a 4x19 rim? are the 4 and the 19 things i can directly measure?


----------



## pogobill

Hello Fredneck,
I don't think you'll have much luck putting a 6 x 16 on a 4 x 19. Here's how to measure your wheel (Rim).









Now as an alternative to shaving your tires, maybe look at a used truck tire for instance... Have a chat with your local tire shop... maybe they have a couple of used tires they want to give away!
It's a hard call, I have three rib tires on my 8N's and have car tires on one of my Cockshutt Tractors.


----------



## Fredneck

talked to my local tire guy, and he says 6x16 was an option for 2Ns. he also says i should be able to put a 16" car tire on them. does this sound right to you too? i'd imagine i would want to go with the narrowest 16" tire i can find, right? i'm told that the wider the tire, the more the steering will fight me.


----------



## pogobill

Glad to hear you have a lead on tires! I have 4 x19 on both mine. I'm not sure about the steering with the wider tires, I think the issue might be radials vs. bias ply. Regardless, I don't think your tire guy has the old bias ply tires laying around, but if he did, I'd go with them with tubes. Other than that, I think I'd go with a narrow radial with a tube as I'm not sure your wheels would seal well enough for tubeless. You may be able to sell your three rib ag tires to offset the cost, or you may want to hang on to your old three ribbers in case you find a deal on some old wheels for your tractor.


----------



## Fredneck

hopefully, this story has a very happy ending.

it turns out that i'm blind, and misread the tire size on the fronts on my WD 45. i could have sworn they were 18", and i lamented the inability to swap tires between the two. the allis does all the heavy work, and it's got a set of worn 4 ply tires on the front. the 2N only mows the lawn, and it's got the brand new 6 plys on it. 

well, today i discovered that the fronts on the allis are NOT 18s, they're 16s also. assuming i can break the lugs loose on it (the ford should be no problem), i should be able to just trade tires between the two, and hopefully the worn ones currently on the allis won't cut the lawn nearly as bad. even if they do, i'm no worse off than before, and i've made a major upgrade to the WD 45 

the tires on the allis are 5.50x16, the ford's are 6.00x16. i'm guessing (hoping?) those are close enough to swap.


----------



## smokedragon

Are you running a finish mower with your 2N? I am considering one for mine, and wondered what size you were running.

As for the tire thing, it is pretty common for a size (or two) different to fit and do just fine on the same rim. Good luck.


----------



## Fredneck

hi smoke - running a 5 foot king kutter on it.


----------

